# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Lo que nos mantiene conectados

## Luján

Hola!

Hoy voy a escribir sobre aquello que nos mantiene conectados. Los ordenadores. Sin ellos no estaríamos aquí leyéndonos y/o escribiéndonos. Ni siquiera exististiría el foro.

Ya sé que hay muchos otros dispositivos aparte de los ordenadores tradicionales con los que nos podemos conectar a Internet, tales como teléfonos inteligentes (smartphones), Tabletas digitales (tablets), y portátiles, pero yo escribiré sobre los Ordenadores personales, PCs, computadores, ordenadores de sobremesa o, simplemente, ordenadores.

Y todo esto viene porque llevo más de una semana con el ordenador destripado por diversas causa que se han ido enlazando una con otra. La última, aprovechar que el paciente estaba en quirófano para practicarle una profunda limpieza de tripas.

A la vez que una pequeña descripción de las piezas que conforman mi equipo, mostraré alguna imagen.

Comenzaré por la fuente de alimentación, sin la que ninguna pieza del ordenador serviría más que para decorar una pared en una película futurista de los años 70. Fue por esta pieza por la que comencé la limpieza, abriéndola para eliminar el polvo depositado durante unos cuatro años de funcionamineto casi ininterrumpido. Así estaba el ventilador de 12cm que refrigera la fuente:



Y así quedó tras la limpieza. Imaginaros cómo estaba el resto de la fuente.


Aquí la fuente ya limpia


Otro ángulo


Estas son las características de la fuente


y éste el polvo que retiré sólo de la fuente, sin contar lo que se llevó la bayeta húmeda, que por supuesto no pasé sobre los circuitos, aunque estuvieran perfectamente descargados. Como referencia, el cuadradro rojo es de 1x1cm.


Pasemos a otra pieza, la placa base. Si la fuente de alimentación es el corazón del ordenador, la placa base es el cerebro y el sistema nervioso central. En mi caso es una modesta Gigabyte GA G31M-S2L para microprocesadores Intel con Socket LGA775 todo integrado.




El microprocesador que lleva está bajo el disipador. No lo retiré porque no tenía ganas de estar ensuciándome con pasta térmica, y porque la limpieza a brocha y pincel dejó aceptablemente libre de polvo el disipador. Pero es un Intel Dual-Core E5200 a 2.5Ghz.

La siguiente pieza, la memoria RAM, que viene a ser la memoria a corto plazo, voluble si le falla la alimentación. Son dos módulos DDR2 de 2Gb cada uno Kingstone 800MHz. Se me olvidó hacerle foto individual, pero se podrá ver en la foto de conjunto.

El apartado visual (aún teniendo la placa base una tarjeta gráfica integrada) se lo confié a una tarjeta gráfica algo mejor, pero aún modesta Nvidia Geforce 8400GS de 512MB de memoria DDR2





Con ésto van 10 fotos, sigo en el siguiente mensaje con las unidades de disco, las fotos de conjunto y alguna descripción de los periféricos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esto me hace recordar, que al mío, debería de darle una limpieza ya mismo. Nosotros solemos hacerlo una vez cada dos meses, porque el último se rompió quemado de no limpiarlo nunca. Gracias por la información. Y es que es verdad que no nos paramos a pensar de que en realidad son los ordenadores y el Internet lo que mueven al mundo actualmente.

----------


## Luján

Sigo la descripción de mi equipo informático con las unidades de disco. Tengo dos discos duros internos, ambos Seagate Barracuda 7200. Uno de 80GB y otro de 500GB de capacidad, ambos prácticamente iguales por fuera si no fuera por la etiqueta y la diferencia de peso.


Mi unidad optica es una regrabadora DVD+-RW de LG


Como soy tradicional, más bien clásico o carca, me gusta tener en mis equipos una unidad de disquete. Incluso viene bien a veces para ejecutar ciertas rutinas de mantenimiento


Con esto se terminan las piezas internas, cableado y ventiladores aparte.

A continuación, unas fotos de conjunto, donde se puede ver la memori, en la parte baja de las imágenes, aparte del cableado que une estas piezas para que puedan funcionar.




La brocha de afeitar que se ve en la última imagen es la que uso para limpiar el equipo. Vienen bastante bien porque apenas sueltan pelos y se meten por muchos recovecos. Aún así, conviene utilizar algún pincel algo más duro, fino y largo para ciertos lugares.

El resto del equipo se complementa con un disco externo LACIE de 500GB, un monitor LG Flatron L1750SQ de 17'', un ratón óptico Genius de tamaño considerable, para que no quede pequeño en mi mano, un teclado DIGITAL del año de la pera (ya era viejo en 1998, cuando llegó a mis manos), una multifunción HPOfficejet 4500 Wireless, lo más moderno de todo el equipo, un equipo de sonido 5.1 Genius de altavoces relativamente pequeños pero con buen sonido, un lector de tarjetas inteligentes (DNIe), un adaptador Bluetooth por USB Conceptronic, un joystic Logitech Force 3D Pro, un par de lápices de memoria y, lo más importante, y que mantiene al conjunto eléctricamente seguro, un Sistema de Alimentación Ininterrumpida (SAI, o UPS) Riello iPlug 600VA.


Este es mi niño. Aparte, el del trabajo, el portátil de mi novia, el de mi suegra, el ordenador de mis padres en Tenerife, o cualquier otro que esté a mano.

----------


## Luján

> Esto me hace recordar, que al mío, debería de darle una limpieza ya mismo. Nosotros solemos hacerlo una vez cada dos meses, porque el último se rompió quemado de no limpiarlo nunca. Gracias por la información. Y es que es verdad que no nos paramos a pensar de que en realidad son los ordenadores y el Internet lo que mueven al mundo actualmente.


Cada dos meses me parece exagerado. Ya ves lo que ha acumulado el mío en 4 años, y funcionaba perfecamente.

Eso sí, todo depende del uso que se le de. Cuanto má tiempo estén encendidos, más polvo recogerán los ventiladores. También depende del lugar donde se encuentren. El mío, antes de tenerlo aquí en Sagunto, estaba en Valencia, a dos pasos del puerto comercial, donde descargan a granel gran cantidad de materiales, algunos de los cuales llegan hasta el edificio donde vivía anteriormente, ensuciándolo todo con un polvillo negro.


Eso sí, una limpieza de polvo cada año no le vendría mal, al igual que un limpieza "interior" formateando el disco y reinstalando el sistema, siempre que sea Windows. Con Mac o Lunix no es tan necesario.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Luján, en lo del ordenador, el microprocesador, la placa base y la tarjeta grafica son iguales o parecidas. Hace poco al mio le hize una pequeña limpieza, no salio a penas polvo y no lo habia limpiado en los 2 o 3 años que lo tengo. Buena idea lo del UPS... Hace ya 4 o mas años, en el cacharro que tenía antes, cuando abrías el "ordenador" te asustabas xD del polvo.

Un saludo

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas Lujan, El ordenador lo ha dejado impecable y las explicaciones nos ayuda a recordar las cosas que siempre es bueno.
Yo también tengo unos pocos, son 5 ordenadores más uno que le di a mi madre sin contar los del trabajo estoy con ellos desde el windows 98.
Un cordial saludo y voy a la cama.

----------


## Luján

Si hago memoria, este que tengo es el 8º ordenador personal que entra en casa.

Comenzamos con un Intel 386 DXII a 33Mhz con Windows 3.11 para trabajo en grupo. No recuerdo la memoria ni el disco duro que tenía aquel equipo, pero recuerdo que llegó a casa cuando yo rondaba los 14 años o así. Posteriormente cambiamos de sistema operativo a Windows NT 4, y creo que sin cambiar de ordenador. Entre 1994 y 1998 creo que cambiamos de equipo a uno algo mejor, no recuerdo si un 486 o ya un Pentium, pero en 1998, al entrar en la Universidad, me compré de segunda mano y ya para mí (el otro estaba en casa de mis padres) un Pentium a 100Mhz con 128MB (creo) de memora SDRAM y 1GB de disco duro, con pantalla de 14'', teclado y ratón, El sistema operativo que movía era Windows 98SE. De todo esto, sólo sobrevive en mi poder el teclado (con el que estoy escribiendo estas líneas). Algunas piezas permanecieron conmigo mucho tiempo y las he ido regalando y algunas tirado por rotas. Durante un tiempo, ya en los 2000, estuve trabajando con un Pentium II que me cedió mi novia cuando empezamos a vivir juntos. Cuando este murió, se compró el primer portátil de nuestra lista, un HP con unos 20GB de disco y 256MB de memoria que ampliamos a 512MB que portaba Windows XP. Aún con este portátil en funcionamiento, me compré el predecesor directo del ordenador de sobremesa que tengo ahora. Aquél era un Pentium IV sobre una placa base Asus P4V800D todo integrado que, tras varias ampliaciones, llegó a soportar 2GB de memoria y hasta dos discos duros de 80GB y 250GB. Con este equipo me compre el monitor, el disco duro externo y el joystic que ahora uso. También mantengo en mi actual equipo el disco de 80GB. Por medio, tenemos, sustituyendo al portátil HP, otro portátil OKI con un Intel Centrino como alma, también con Win XP.

Tengo que decir que recientemente he montado de nuevo la placa ASUS con el Pentium IV y el disco de 250GB en el salón, a modo de Media Center. Y aún tengo casi un equipo completo para montar: Placa todo integrado y microprocesador.

Actualmente estoy con Windows 7 x64 y Xubuntu x64 indistintamente.

----------


## tescelma

Leyendo estas cosas se me cae el alma a los pies. Uno se cree que sabe algo de informática y leyendo esto se da cuenta de que no tengo ni pajolera idea. Yo no me antevería ni a quitarle la tapa a la CPU.  Una vez abrí la CPU del ordenador  que tenía antes porque hacía ruido el ventilador, total,  limpié el ventilador y lo engrasé con aceite de máquina de coser, es lo más que me he atrevido a hacer. Ya sin contar que no dispongo de tiempo para tales menesteres.
En cuanto a mi primer ordenador, me lo compré cuando acabé la carrera en Sevilla, era un 286 a 8 Mhz, con memoria (ampliada) a 1 Mb (si un mega) y un disco duro de 40 Mb, ahora parece de risa, pero entonces era la bomba. Era el tiempo de los spectrum y casi todos los PC´s que había no tenían disco duro, se arrancaban desde la disquetera de 5 ¼. Por supuesto el Windows no había hecho aparición, todo era MS-DOS, un poco lioso. Sin embargo este ordenador me costó bastante más que el que tengo ahora, un i5, con 4 Gb de memoria y disco duro de 1 Tb y no sé cuantas cosas más.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, yo de los Spectrum (tuvimos dos y por casa de mis padres siguen aún) y los Amiga no he hablado por no considerarlos ordenadores personales.

Ahora recuerdo, por mi casa pasó durante unos días, hace ya bastantes años, un ordenador aún más antiguo que los que hasta ahora hemos comentado. Tanto que venía todo en una caja y el monitor era de fósforo verde.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Leyendo estas cosas se me cae el alma a los pies. Uno se cree que sabe algo de informática y leyendo esto se da cuenta de que no tengo ni pajolera idea. Yo no me antevería ni a quitarle la tapa a la CPU.  Una vez abrí la CPU del ordenador  que tenía antes porque hacía ruido el ventilador, total,  limpié el ventilador y lo engrasé con aceite de máquina de coser, es lo más que me he atrevido a hacer. Ya sin contar que no dispongo de tiempo para tales menesteres.
> En cuanto a mi primer ordenador, me lo compré cuando acabé la carrera en Sevilla, era un 286 a 8 Mhz, con memoria (ampliada) a 1 Mb (si un mega) y un disco duro de 40 Mb, ahora parece de risa, pero entonces era la bomba. Era el tiempo de los spectrum y casi todos los PC´s que había no tenían disco duro, se arrancaban desde la disquetera de 5 ¼. Por supuesto el Windows no había hecho aparición, todo era MS-DOS, un poco lioso. Sin embargo este ordenador me costó bastante más que el que tengo ahora, un i5, con 4 Gb de memoria y disco duro de 1 Tb y no sé cuantas cosas más.





> Bueno, yo de los Spectrum (tuvimos dos y por casa de mis padres siguen aún) y los Amiga no he hablado por no considerarlos ordenadores personales.
> 
> Ahora recuerdo, por mi casa pasó durante unos días, hace ya bastantes años, un ordenador aún más antiguo que los que hasta ahora hemos comentado. Tanto que venía todo en una caja y el monitor era de fósforo verde.


Pues señores, ya estamos hablando de verdaderas reliquias...

----------


## REEGE

Yo éstas Navidades haré dos años en el mundo de la informática y sigo con lo único que tengo un portátil Compaq regalado con una nómina y que para lo que yo quiero, (correo, páginas del ministerio, confederación, as, antena3, efeverde...etc.etc y como no Embalses.net) me sobra ya que como todos sabéis en ésto estoy muy verde...
Alucino con todo lo que sabéis del tema y con vuestros equipos.
Un saludo y gracias por enseñarnos a los más "torpes".

----------


## ben-amar

Mis primeros contactos con la informatica los di con un Spectrun y un curso de basic. Mientras tanto, aprendia a manejar la primera version del window, no recuerdo si era el 3.11
Tenia en el trabajo un Pentium 100 con el que me movia bastante bien y me compraba mi primer ordenador personal, un AMD Duron. La ,memoria era de 16 Mb que amplie hasta 64.
El primer ordenador, con el window 95, me duro algunos años. Al anterior le siguio un AMD Atlon 850 con un disco duro de 210 Mb y una memoria de 250 Mb.
El tercer personal fue un Pentium 4 con 250 Mb de disco duro, 1 Gb de memoria y procesador Intel core. Ya iba con el window Milenium, tras un tiempo con el 98.
Ahora llevo 2 años con un portatil Acer aspire 5920 G con procesador Intel Core2 duo T5750; un dico duro de 250 Gb de disco duro y una memoria de 4 Gb y 2 Mb de cache (x 2).
La grafica es una Radeon , eso si, todo integrado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 


Madre mía, total no hace tiempo que veo este cacharro. ¿Dónde vas con eso?... ¿No me digas que todavía la sigues utilizando? Jaja  :Big Grin: 




> 


Ten cuidado, a ver si luego no vas a saber montarlo todo. Para montar todo eso, se requieren grandes dosis de tetris y lego previamente, jeje  :Big Grin: 




> Con Mac o Lunix no es tan necesario.


Ciertamente no es tan necesario limpiar el ordenador con esos sistemas operativos. Directamente, limpio con la escoba a esos sistemas operativos  :Big Grin: 

Yo ya no me acuerdo de las características de mi primer ordenador, anda que no hace años, lo que sí se es que me acuerdo todavía de aquello de escribir en MSDOS jaja, que tiempos, cuando tenías que andar poniendo aquello de "cd xxxxxx", "cd..", "dir", "copy", "mem", y ya no me acuerdo de más comandos  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Y por supuesto, también conozco el Apocalipsis  :Mad: 



Hay que ver Bill, no te podía haber dado por crear otra cosa, qué cruel eres con nuestros ordenadores  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias a todos por las explicaciones que dáis.
Yo soy un completo inútil informáticamente hablando; eso sí recuerdo cual era el primer ordenador que utilicé, en el sentido de tener un teclado, un llamémosle cajón y una pantalla delante de tí: un Wang 2200 monousuario con dos ranuras de discos de 5,25 pulgadas que no recuerdo que capacidad tenían, no se si llegaban a 100 K pero se programaba en BASIC, anteriormente utilicé el FORTRAN IV mediante tarjetas perforadas pero era en un puesto alejado, como unos 1.000 m, del cacharro donde salían las tarjetas.
Este Wang tenía una pantalla de fósforo verde y aparte de programar servía para jugar a una especie de tenis. ¡Qué tiempos aquellos!
Hoy realmente no sé lo que tengo, ni sé qué tiene lo que estoy utilizando ahora, ni el portátil, ni la Blacberry. Sólo busco que funcionen lo más rápidamente posible.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Mis primeros contactos con la informatica los di con un Spectrun y un curso de basic. Mientras tanto, aprendia a manejar la primera version del window, no recuerdo si era el 3.11
> Tenia en el trabajo un Pentium 100 con el que me movia bastante bien y me compraba mi primer ordenador personal, un AMD Duron. La ,memoria era de 16 Mb que amplie hasta 64.
> El primer ordenador, con el window 95, me duro algunos años. Al anterior le siguio un AMD Atlon 850 con un disco duro de *210 Mb* y una memoria de 250 Mb.
> El tercer personal fue un Pentium 4 con *250 Mb* de disco duro, 1 Gb de memoria y procesador Intel core. Ya iba con el window Milenium, tras un tiempo con el 98.
> Ahora llevo 2 años con un portatil Acer aspire 5920 G con procesador Intel Core2 duo T5750; un dico duro de 250 Gb de disco duro y una memoria de 4 Gb y 2 Mb de cache (x 2).
> La grafica es una Radeon , eso si, todo integrado.


Me imagino que estos datos que te remarco o tienen mal las unidades o los números, o ambos. Porque vamos, con 250MB y Windows Mallennium no vas a ningún lado, ya que no se puede instalar en tan poco espacio, ya que los requerimientos mínimos eran de 320MB.




> Madre mía, total no hace tiempo que veo este cacharro. ¿Dónde vas con eso?... ¿No me digas que todavía la sigues utilizando? Jaja


Pues sí, lo uso. Muy ocasionalmente, pero lo uso. La placa ASUS que tenía antes de la Gigabyte, y que ahora está en el salón no admite inicio por USB, y a veces es necesario ejecutar herramientas de diagnóstico que necesitan de arrancar desde USB o disquette.

Y también es que soy un sentimental.




> Ten cuidado, a ver si luego no vas a saber montarlo todo. Para montar todo eso, se requieren grandes dosis de tetris y lego previamente, jeje


Soy (muy) bueno en el Tetris, y los Lego y TENTE fueron mis juguetes preferidos de niño. Quizás sea por eso por lo que se me da bien montar las piezas de un PC




> Ciertamente no es tan necesario limpiar el ordenador con esos sistemas operativos. Directamente, limpio con la escoba a esos sistemas operativos 
> 
> Yo ya no me acuerdo de las características de mi primer ordenador, anda que no hace años, lo que sí se es que me acuerdo todavía de aquello de escribir en MSDOS jaja, que tiempos, cuando tenías que andar poniendo aquello de "cd xxxxxx", "cd..", "dir", "copy", "mem", y ya no me acuerdo de más comandos 
> 
> Y por supuesto, también conozco el Apocalipsis 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Hay que ver Bill, no te podía haber dado por crear otra cosa, qué cruel eres con nuestros ordenadores 
> ...


Pues qué quieres que te diga. Linux es más robusto que Windows en todos los sentidos. Y los que hablan de dificultades de instalación y demás es que no lo han probado, al menos no las nuevas versiones "dummies-friendly" de Linux. En cuanto a Mac OS, va genial para el hardware correspondiente.

Por otro lado, en ciertos entornos de desarrollo son mucho más usados que Windows. Los grandes superordenadores llevan todos algún tipo de Unix, normalmente algún Linux específicamente configurado. Y en entorno de diseño gráfico, los Mac son los equipos más usados con diferencia. Los productos Adobe son diseñados primero para Mac y después transportados a Windows.

Para lo único que es mejor (o más bien más usado) Windows es para los juegos. Y aún así, muchos tienen versión para Mac.

----------


## Luján

Casualmente, hoy sería el cumpleaños del inventor del microchip (realmente del circuito integrado), y cofundador de Intel, Robert Noyce

----------


## ben-amar

> Me imagino que estos datos que te remarco o tienen mal las unidades o los números, o ambos. Porque vamos, con 250MB y Windows Mallennium no vas a ningún lado, ya que no se puede instalar en tan poco espacio, ya que los requerimientos mínimos eran de 320MB.


Tienes razon, escribia de memoria y pendiente ya mas de irme a dormir que de otra cosa; esos discos duros eran de 2,5 Gb y 250 Mb de memoria el primer caso, luego la amplie a 500.
Todo un lapsus provocado por el sueño   :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo también me compré el Spectrun con una cinta parecida al del radio castesete, el Basic, también jugué al tetris y con un ruido un poco raro que hacia, no me acuerdo muy bien me parece en el arranque.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Yo también me compré el Spectrun con una cinta parecida al del radio castesete, el Basic, también jugué al tetris y con un ruido un poco raro que hacia, no me acuerdo muy bien me parece en el arranque.
> Un saludo a todos.


Los programas en el Spectrum se guardaban en cintas magnéticas de casette normal mediante sonidos.

Cuando cargabas un programa mediante este medio tenías que usar la orden *load ""* o bien *load "programa"* y poner a funcionar el play de la cinta. En cuanto se ejecutaba la orden, el borde de la pantalla (la tele, como las consolas actuales :P) comenzaba a alternar entre azul y rojo. Cuando la cinta comenzaba a dar los avisos de que iba a empezar la transmisión del programa, el borde pasaba a ser barras azules, blancas y rojas y cuando comenzaba la carga del programa, eran líneas más finas y de colores azul marino y amarillo. Los avisos ópticos de barras iban acompañados de un pitido que se emitía por los altavoces del casette, mientras que la carga del programa se hacía mediante un ruido característico y único para cada programa, lo que pasa es que somos incapaces de diferenciarlos así.

Aún me acuerdo de los Space Invaders (los marcianitos de toda la vida) y de Horatio, un muñeco cabezón que se metía en todos los berenjenales posibles.

Éste juego lo tenía yo, junto con otros dos del mismo personaje:


Toamda de http://orgullogamer.net/2011/10/04/r...cio-esquiador/ donde le hacen un análisis a este juego.

Eran los programas más fácilmente pirateables. Bastaba con copiar  de cinta a cinta con un equipo de doble pletina. Nada de DRM ni protecciones anticopia.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hablando de ordenadores... Le estoy poniendo ahora mismo un disco duro de 250 GB añadido al que tenía de 320 GB.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Menuda tarde-noche que llevo con el ordenador de mi hermano: 1 procesador intel pentium 4 de 1,5 GHz, grafica Nvidia..., 250 mb de ram...

Y esta tarde lo ha encendido con su disco duro de 250 gb con Windows Xp SP3 instalado, y no ha abierto el SO, ha salido un guión parpadeando en una pantalla negra y ha sido que no arrancaba el SO...
Le he puesto el disco duro de 40 GB que llevaba de fábrica y ha funcionado perfectamente con Windows xp home edition, que llevaba de fábrica, al final, después de complicarme inutilmente con el disco duro de 250 GB, he decidido ponerle los 2, el de 40 GB para el SO, y el de 250 GB para meter archivos, y ha funcionado. Mañana le pondré algunos programas y le instalaré el Service Pack 3 para que funcione mejor.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo haría eso, poner el de 40 como maestro y el de 250 como esclavo, y por supuesto, instalar XP y dejarme de sistemas operativos de estos pijos tales como Mac os x, Gentoo y derivados de esta índole  :Mad:  Esos sistemas operativos tan sólo sirven para quebraderos de cabeza que al final acabas dándole un puñetazo a la pantalla  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: Normal que los hackers no hagan virus para Ubuntu, es tontería hacer virus para algo que no se usa  :Big Grin:

----------


## tescelma

> Y por supuesto, también conozco el Apocalipsis


Pues en el portátil (Intel Celerom M,  con XP) me acaba de pasar lo de esa imagen  :Mad: , solo que me ha salido en castellano y no me ha dado tiempo a leer lo que ponía ya que se ha reiniciado el ordenador y ha arrancado bien ???

----------


## Luján

> Pues en el portátil (Intel Celerom M,  con XP) me acaba de pasar lo de esa imagen , solo que me ha salido en castellano y no me ha dado tiempo a leer lo que ponía ya que se ha reiniciado el ordenador y ha arrancado bien ???


Suele pasar.

Esos Pantallazos azules tan famosos de Windows, lo único que indican es que el equipo ha tenido un error. A veces se apaga y vuelve a arrancar, y aquí no ha pasado nada. Otras veces, se va a la m. el sistema y toca reinstalar. Entre estos dos extremos, todo un abanico de posibilidades.

----------


## tescelma

Pues nunca me había pasado lo de ese pantallazo azul, si que había oído hablar de él, pero nunca me había pasado a mí.

Pero en el Windwos 7, en un año ya me ha dado error irrecuperable dos veces. Además de una forma muy rara: usé el ordenador sin problemas, lo apagué y al día siguiente cuando lo encidí, nada, que me decía que no se podía inciar y no se que cosas, por más que le daba a solucionar problemas y probaba casi todas las opciones posibles, nada de nada. Al final, formateo e instalar todo de nuevo (menos mal que los archivos personales los tenía en un disco duro externo). La segunda vez que me pasó lo pude solventar porque había hecho copias de seguridad de todo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pero en el Windwos 7, en un año ya me ha dado error irrecuperable dos veces. Además de una forma muy rara: usé el ordenador sin problemas, lo apagué y al día siguiente cuando lo encidí, nada, que me decía que no se podía inciar y no se que cosas, por más que le daba a solucionar problemas y probaba casi todas las opciones posibles, nada de nada. Al final, formateo e instalar todo de nuevo


Eso me pasó en el viejo portátil. Lo suspendí, y al volverlo a arrancar ¡pumm!  :Mad: 

Con respecto a lo del pantallazo, pues depende. Pero como sea de los buenos... ya puedes remover cielo y tierra que no lo salva ni Bill Puertas  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. En este mensaje os muestro un poco como es mi PC:

Al abrir el ordenador:


Caracteristicas de la fuente de alimentación:


Tarjetas: Grafica: NVIDIA GeForce 8500GT, Tarjeta Capturadora de TDT Real DVBT PCI(televisión digital terrestre), y de sonido: Creative Sound Blaster Live:


Parte de la placa base donde va el Procesador Intel Core 2 Duo 2.33 Mhz y dos módulos de ram de 1 GB cada uno:


Los 2 discos duro, el de abajo es un Seagate de 320 GB con dos particiones, una de 40 GB para el sistema operativo y otra de 200...y pico GB, y el de arriba es un Maxtor de 250GB:


La torre por delante:


sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Parte del Equipo de sonido. Mesa de mezclas Behringer Xenyx 1622 FX con etapa de potencia de 50W Stereo ELBE AM 300


Altavoces Bose:


Monitor Philips 200VW de 20 "


Portatil: HP 530 Procesador Intel Celeron 1.5 Mhz. 1GB de ram. Pantalla de 15". Y poco mas... Windows Sp 3 instalado en los dos pc's


Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

¡Jope! al lado de eso, lo que yo tengo es un simple teletipo  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

Ceheginero, te recomiendo una limpieza urgente del ordenador, así como una fuente algo más potente, como de 450W, mejor 500W.

La limpieza, con aire comprimido, aspirador y/o brocha, jamás con agua ni otros agentes limpiadores.

Si el microprocesador lleva mucho tiempo sin quitarse, podrías limpiarlo, pero OJO, quitar el disipador del micro significa que has de retirar la pasta térmica vieja que los une, y poner nueva pasta antes de proceder a ponerlo de nuevo. Es un trabajo que hay que hacer con mucho cuidado. Si no te atreves, mejor dejarlo como está y limpiar el disipador puesto en la placa. Nunca hay que poner el disipador sobre el micro sin pasta térmica de por medio.


Otra cosa, ¿la placa base no lleva tarjeta de sonido integrada? O será que para hacer las mezclas no te iba bien.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola Luján. Gracias por tus recomendaciónes. Al ordenador hace poco de di una pequeña limpieza a la fuente, quité el disipador del procesador, y le puse pasta nueva, tenemos de sobra... Lo limpié con brocha. Lo que pasa que no se nota mucho, porque el polvo del chasis fue lo que no quité..
Lo de la fuente de alimentación, ¿por qué lo dices? Cuando la desmonté para limpiarla, fue justo después de tener el PC un buen rato funcionando. Y cuando toqué los disipadores de los transistores, no estaban muy calientes. También hice funcionar la fuente fuera del ordenador, y con el Multímetro prove que todos los voltajes eran correctos, y el -5v y el -12v estaban algo bajos.
Y lo de la tarjeta de sonido es porque la Sound Blaster tiene mucha mas calidad de sonido. También la que lleva la placa base no funciona la entrada de línea y he intentado de todo para que grabe algo con esa pero no...

Un  saludo

----------


## Luján

El polvo hay que retirarlo del todo, ya que es conductor, y puede hacerte un estropicio en el momento menos pensado. He visto tirar ordenadores a la basura porque sus dueños no los limpiaban convenientemente.

De la tarjeta de sonido me imaginaba que era algo así, sabiendo tus gustos.

En cuanto a la fuente, es cosa de potencia. Una fuente de 400W queda corta para los dos discos duros, ese procesador y todas las tarjetas que tienes. En caso de tener trabajando a tope todos los dispositivos del ordenador podría notarse un descenso de rendimiento debido a falta de potencia. Trabajando "en frío", la fuente, si no está estropeada, siempre dará valores aceptables. Los negativos siempre suelen ser algo bajos. Pero tampoco necesitas sacar la fuente y usar un tester para saber los voltajes. La BIOS de la placa base seguramente tendrá una opción para verlo, aparte de diversos programas para todos los sistemas operativos.

En la fuente, mejor que sobren algunos watios a que falten.

----------


## ceheginero joven

No creo que merezca la pena comprar otra fuente, y como están las cosas... No creo que use todo a la vez... etc...
Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> No creo que merezca la pena comprar otra fuente, y como están las cosas... No creo que use todo a la vez... etc...
> Un saludo


Quieras que no, a lo tonto, al final se usa todo. Pero es cierto que si no le das un trabajo forzado al equipo, tampoco se forzará la fuente.

Sólo era un comentario basado en mi experiencia con los ordenadores. Actualmente tengo una fuente de 450W pero estoy pensando en conseguir una de 500W, pero la economía familiar no está como para gastos supérfluos.

Eso sí, te recomiendo, a tí y a todos, tener un SAI (UPS) para proteger los aparatos electrónicos (no sólo el PC, sino también teles, DVDs y demás electrodomésticos de los denominados de "línea marrón") de los picos y descensos de tensión eléctricos. Esta recomendación es más ferviente cuanto más antigua sea la instalación. Si un SAI es demasiado, puede sustituirse por regletas con fusible, pero de calidad, no del todo a cien.

----------


## ceheginero joven

A ver, pregunta para los que sabéis un poco mas que yo: ¿Es normal que mi tarjeta gráfica (Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT) pille los 73ºC teniendo solo abierto Google Chrome? El caso es que esta tarde he abierto el pc para limpiarlo un poco, y cuando lo he montado, no lo he cerrado para comprobar con el tester los voltajes con todo encendido (por cierto, son los correctos) y después de unos minutos funcionando solo con el escritorio en pantalla, la T. gráfica se ponía que no se podía tocar. Me he descargado Everest para ver que temperatura tenía y marcaba los 73ºC, a veces los 74º, con Chrome abierto. La tarjeta no tiene ventilador ni nada, solo un disipador que es lo que toco para ver lo caliente que estaba. Decidme si esto es normal. No suelo jugar a juegos, pero si lo hago, sería exagerado que pillara 90ºC?

Gracias y Saludos  :Embarrassment: 

EDIT: Ahora tiene 74ºC y a veces 75ºC

----------


## Luján

La temperatura normal de los micros de alto rendimiento suele estar en torno a los 60-70ºC. No es conveniente que pase de ahí.

De todos modos... ¿una 8500GT sin ventilador? yo tenía la 8400 y llevaba uno.

Tú tranquilo, que antes de tostarse se detiene.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me acaba de saltar una cosa, y no tengo ni idea de lo que es.
Se llama -> PC Tools Registry Mechanic
Y que yo sepa no lo he instalado. Y se acaba de cerrar solo...

----------


## Luján

> Me acaba de saltar una cosa, y no tengo ni idea de lo que es.
> Se llama -> PC Tools Registry Mechanic
> Y que yo sepa no lo he instalado. Y se acaba de cerrar solo...


San Google me llevó a Softonic: http://pc-tools-registry-mechanic.softonic.com/




> Como su propio nombre indica, Registry Mechanic es como un mecánico de  coche especialmente diseñado para analizar, detectar y reparar los  posibles problemas que encuentre en el Registro de Windows. Los problemas en el Registro de Windows son una causa frecuente de  errores en el sistema, cuelgues del PC e inestabilidad generalizada;  solucionándolos, puedes ayudar a que tu sistema funcione mejor, más  rápido, más estable.
>  Registry Mechanic es muy sencillo de usar: un simple clic basta para  ponerlo en marcha y analizar todas las secciones del Registro que hayas  marcado. Una vez finalizado el chequeo, muestra una lista de errores y  fallos detectados, que puedes arreglar con un solo clic.
>  Y si te da reparo tocar en una cosa tan delicada como el Registro,  siempre tienes la opción de hacer una copia de seguridad con Registry  Mechanic antes de iniciar cualquier tipo de análisis o reparación.


Si instalaste todos los drivers de la placa base, o de otro hardware nuevo, quizás venía en el CD. Hay que ver la de programas supuestamente para mejorar el rendimineto que vienen en los CDs de drivers, especialmente en los de las placas base.

Si está en Softonic me da confianza. Otra cosa es saber cómo se te instaló. (barras de herramientas raras del navegador, CDs de drivers, un amigo/familiar que tocó tu PC y se metió donde no debía....)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uff, eso del Registro de Windows, suena demasiado a sistema. Mejor lo quito.
La cosa es que ayer detectó unos 10.000 problemas. No le di a nada porque no fiaba.
La cosa es que pregunté aquí, y apareció hace un par de días.
La malo de todo es que no es la primera que salen cosas raras.

Todavía me acuerdo del "Antimalware-Doctor". Estuvimos tres horas para quitarlo...

----------


## Luján

Hay muchos programas de limpieza del registro, y algunos funcionan bien. No te extrañe de los 10000 problemas. De un día para otro aparecen inconsistencias en el registro, y no pocas. Estas inconsistencias no hacen demasiado mal, simplemente aletargan un poco el equipo, ya que el registro se carga en memoria en cada arranque. Por eso conviene tenerlo lo más limpio posible, y no poner y quitar programas a lo loco, pues cada uno deja su huella en el registro.

Recuerdo veces que para eliminar totalmente el Panda, especialmente en Windows XP y anteriores, no había otra forma que, una vez desinstalado, entrar al registro y eliminar manualmente todas las entradas que tuvieran algo que ver con el Panda. Si no, no se podía instalar otro antivirus. Gracias a Dios, parece que los de Panda ahora hacen las cosas bien y, aunque queden restos en el registro, ya no impiden la instalación de otro antivirus.

Fíjate hasta qué punto está mla diseñado Windows y, por tanto, su registro, que justo tras finalizar una instalación limpia de Windows, si ejecutas un limpiador de registro, verás más de un problema.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por la explicación.
La verdad, es que desde hace unos 5 días, el ordenador va lento.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches a todos.Os dejo una imagen de mi tarjeta gráfica (Nvidia GT8500) con un ventilador que le he añadido esta tarde, y así evitar que se calentara tanto.
Ha pasado de 70ºC a 50ºC



Saludos

EDIT: acabo de probar un juego, antes pillaba 80ºC y ahora con el ventilador 62ºC

----------


## Luján

¿Y no te venía con ventilador de fábrica?

Modelos más antiguos de esa serie ya lo traían. Lo sé porque yo he tenido AGPs Nvidia con ventilador. Cierto es que la 8400 que tenía en el equipo cuando comencé este hilo no traía ventilador, pero el disipador era suficiente para mantenerla "fresca".

----------


## ceheginero joven

> ¿Y no te venía con ventilador de fábrica?
> 
> Modelos más antiguos de esa serie ya lo traían. Lo sé porque yo he tuve una 8400 y traía.


No, esta tarjeta venía sin el ventilador, solo con un disipador. 

Cierto lo que dices de que modelos mas antiguos ya llevaban, la tarjeta grafica del Pc de mi padre que es mucho mas vieja lleva, y creo que tengo por ahí tambien una 8400 y lleva ventilador.

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> No, esta tarjeta venía sin el ventilador, solo con un disipador. 
> 
> Cierto lo que dices de que modelos mas antiguos ya llevaban, la tarjeta grafica del Pc de mi padre que es mucho mas vieja lleva, y creo que tengo por ahí tambien una 8400 y lleva ventilador.
> 
> Saludos


Bueno, como se puede ver, he editado mi mensaje tarde. Mi 8400 no traía ventilador, pero el disipador era suficiente. Al final, lo de ventilador o no depende del fabricante de la tarjeta, aunque lleve el mismo chip. Valga como ejemplo la Geforce 210, que tanto ASUS como GigaByte, por ejemplo, fabrican con y sin ventilador.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Jajajaja, qué buena imagen... si es que como lo antiguo no hay nada  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Jajajaja, qué buena imagen... si es que como lo antiguo no hay nada


Eso sí que es un "floppy"  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Yo los llegué a ver por primera vez en 1.976, creo y me parece que tenían una capacidad de 1,5 megas.

----------


## Luján

> Yo los llegué a ver por primera vez en 1.976, creo y me parece que tenían una capacidad de 1,5 megas.


La capacidad máxima de los floppy de 5 y 1/4 era de 1.2 MB en cuádruple densidad (de 1984). Los normales (1976) eran de 110 kB.

----------


## perdiguera

Tenía pensado poner 128 Kb pero me pareció poco. 
El caso que eran los que utilicé para hacer mi primer programa en Basic. ¡Uf qué tiempos!
Gracias por la rectificación Luján.

----------


## Luján

> Tenía pensado poner 128 Kb pero me pareció poco. 
> El caso que eran los que utilicé para hacer mi primer programa en Basic. ¡Uf qué tiempos!
> Gracias por la rectificación Luján.


Yo también me pierdo con las capacidades de los disquettes, aunque yo soy más de la época de los de 3 1/2, de los que había creo que cuatro modelos: normales (320 KB), alta densidad (720 KB), doble cara alta densidad (los estándar de 1.44 MB) y unos especiales que no tuvieron mucho futuro de más de 2 MB.

Ahora con los CDs y DVDs la cosa parece más sencilla, pero también hay baile de cifras.

640 y 700 MB para los CDs y 4.7 y 9.5 GB para los DVDs, para el tamaño estándar de 12 cm.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo tan sólo llegué a utilizar los de 3,5'', aunque sí vi algún pedrolo de 8'' en alguna ocasión. Sobrre su capacidad ni idea, nunca utilicé ese ladrillo.

De hecho, aún hoy sigo jugando al primer juego que tuve que cabía en uno de 1.44 MB y había que cargarlo a través de MS-DOS, imaginaros los pedazo de gráficos que tiene  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Yo tan sólo llegué a utilizar los de 3,5'', aunque sí vi algún pedrolo de 8'' en alguna ocasión. Sobrre su capacidad ni idea, nunca utilicé ese ladrillo.
> 
> *De hecho, aún hoy sigo jugando al primer juego que tuve que cabía en uno de 1.44 MB y había que cargarlo a través de MS-DOS, imaginaros los pedazo de gráficos que tiene*


Los mejores del mundo, sin duda. Nada de basura innecesaria.

Lemmings, Tetris, Prince of Persia, Blockout! 3D, Comecocos, Masters of Orion, y muchos otros son, fueron y serán sin duda los mejores juegos de la historia.

----------


## perdiguera

Leyendo las peripecias del amigo Pons Minei con su disco duro externo, en otro hilo, me he puesto a pensar en cómo tengo de seguros mis temas personales.
Aquí en la empresa tengo un apartado personal, dentro del disco duro general de capacidad de un Tera, en donde voy colgando lo que hago propiamente mío, a este disco duro se le hacen copias de seguridad diarias programadas. En el terminal que opero normalmente, en su disco C, con capacidad de 500 Gigas, tengo lo personal duplicado, a veces me hago un lío pero más o menos lo llevo bien, aunque nunca hago copias de seguridad de este disco. Además en casos importantes, personales claro, hago una copia en un dispositivo de almacenamiento externo, léase una tarjeta tipo micro SD o una unidad USB; nunca he empleado lo que se conoce como un disco duro externo, aunque para mí tan discos duros son los anteriores que he citado como cualquier otro, aunque por lo normal no se le llaman así. Entonces me encuentro  con muchas tarjetas o unidades USB, cada una dedicada a un tema concreto, de las que no sé su tiempo de vida útil, es decir si caducan o la evolución de los medios las hacen que ya sean obsoletas, hay que pensar que hace años mi primera tarjeta, que se acoplaba a una cámara de video de cinta, era de 156 Megas y que he tenido portátiles a los que si le ponías una micro SD de 2 Gigas no la reconocía. Supongo que seguirán siendo compatibles y legibles pero en algunos casos, dada la lentitud de la justicia me pueden, a pesar de tener las cosas por triplicado, dar un susto.
Una reflexión, como digo, surgida de los avatares del amigo Pons Minei.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Normalmente, la compatibilidad hacia atrás suele existir, a no ser que se elimine el dispositivo. Ejemplo, un lector de Blu-ray puede leer DVDs y CDs, cada uno más antiguo que el anterior. Igualmente, un lector de tarjetas SDHC (alta capacidad) puede leer tarjetas SD normales (antiguas). En ambos casos la viceversa no es posible.

En cuanto a seguridad. Siempre viene bien tener, al menos doble copia de seguridad, en lugares diferentes. Si cada día se hacen copias de los equipos de tu oficina, me imagino que se harán en un servidor sito en la propia oficina. Pues bien. Te recomiendo que, con la misma frecuencia (por ejemplo, de madrugada) o con una frecuencia algo menor pero no mucho (máximo una por semana) se haga una copia de seguridad de la copia de seguridad. Y que ésta se haga en un lugar diferente a la oficina. Bien la casa del jefe, la del _pringao_ u otra sede de la empresa. Supón que se produce un incendio en la oficina. Se perderían tanto los datos originales como la copia de seguridad. Si existe esa copia de la copia, al menos los datos se salvarán. Lo material, lo cubrirá el seguro, supongo.

Así es como ofrezco yo la seguridad. Pero en casa de herrero, cuchara de palo. Apenas tengo copia de seguridad de nada en casa. En mi disco externo hay una copia de seguridad del portátil de Bea, pero del fijo mío.... me da pereza, la verdad. Eso sí, como los datos los guardo en un disco diferente al del sistema, no pierdo nada cuando me toca formatear el equipo. Ocasionalmente, hacemos una copia de inseguridad de los datos del portátil de Bea en DVD

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Así es como ofrezco yo la seguridad. Pero en casa de herrero, cuchara de palo. Apenas tengo copia de seguridad de nada en casa. En mi disco externo hay una copia de seguridad del portátil de Bea, pero del fijo mío.... me da pereza, la verdad.


Qué gran verdad... no eres el único al que le pasa.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os escribo ahora que parece que mi ordenador me ha conseguido iniciar. 

El caso es que el pasado jueves, estaba en mi ordenador y se me quedó pillado un cuarto de hora. Harto de esperar, acabe reiniciándolo del boton que lleva en la parte frontal, ya que no podía ni apagarlo correctamente, y cuando lo volví a encender tardó otro cuarto de hora en iniciarse, y cuando ya lo había echo, iba muy lento, la mayoría de los programas no los cargaba, y estuve toda la noche probando mil soluciones, pero en vez de ir a mejor, ya ni siquiera se iniciaba... se quedaba en una pantalla totalmente negra después de salir la pantalla con el símbolo de Windows y el fondo negro. Me preguntaba a veces si quería abrir un programa para reparar el inicio de windows, pero cuando lo ejecute me decía que había un problema con un hardware que se retiro incorrectamente y no me dejaba repararlo. Ayer, se me ocurrió encenderlo de nuevo a ver que hacía, y mi sorpresa fue que este asistente para reparar el inicio de windows si que funciono sin dar el error que he mencionado antes y se inicio como siempre mi ordenador tras ser arreglado. Pero aquí no termina la cosa, ya que me puse a copiar unos archivos del PC a una tarjeta de memoria, y durante el proceso, se oyó un pequeño ruido procedente del chasis del ordenador, que por como sonaba me parece que era uno de los 2 discos duros y la pantalla del PC se quedó totalmente en negro, entonces volví al método que comenté al principio, reinicié del boton. Entonces me pregunto que si quería iniciar en modo seguro y le dije que no, entonces tardo mucho en iniciarse e iba mal, luego volví a reiniciar del botón y volvió a funcionar, y esta tarde para intentar comentarlo en el foro me ha vuelto a ocurrir lo mismo que ayer. 

Espero haberme explicado bien y no haberos liado mucho jaja.

A ver los expertos en esto que piensan que puede ser... aunque yo ya estoy sospechando que es un disco duro...

Comentar tambien que hace menos de un mes me instale el windows 7 y es con ese con el que "funciona" ahora.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda que me podáis dar. 

Un saludo a todos

----------


## Luján

Puede que tu disco haya cascado.

Hay varias pruebas que se pueden hacer, pero ahora no tengo tiempo (en 10 minutos tengo una reunión) para explicarlo en detalle.

Intenta hacer un scandisk al/a los disco/s que tengas a ver si detecta si hay fallo.

Revisa también si los ventiladores del chasis, fuente y, más importante, microprocesador funcionan bien.

Si tienes algún programa tipo Everest, comprueba las temperaturas de funcionamiento de todos los elementos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias Luján. Probaré lo que dices. Tambien se me ha ocurrido instalar el sistema operativo en el otro disco duro que tengo, a ver que tal va, y si funciona bien, tendre por seguro que es el disco duro.

Saludos

----------


## Luján

Ahora que tengo un poco de más tiempo...


*Si es daño físico* (el disco duro en sí, el soporte de la información, el hardware): Mala pinta y compleja solución.

Los discos duros, como todo, bien por el uso, por defectos en su fabricación o por ambos factores, tienen una vida útil, y al final acaban estropeándose.

Un disco duro está subdividido en sectores, que podríamos asimilar a folios (en los que se escribe a lápiz, para poder borrar) si el disco lo asimilamos a un archivador. Estos folios, de tanto sacarlos y meterlos en el archivador, al final acaban arrugándose, manchándose o rompiéndose. Si el responsable del archivo detecta esto, trata de recuperar la información de ese folio pasándolo a otro, y volviéndolo a poner en el archivo, y así, el usuario del archivo no se entera del fallo.

Pero ¿qué pasa cuando los folios estropeados son muchos?, pues que el responsable del archivo ya no tiene folios de repuesto para recuperar folios dañados, con lo que el archivo cada vez se estropea más y más. En ese momento, el responsable avisa al usuario para que reemplace el archivo entero.

Como ya dije, el disco es el archivo y los sectores son los folios. Lo escrito en lápiz es la información guardada, el responsable del archivo es la característica SMART de los discos duros modernos (de hace más de 15 años para acá) y el usuario es el sistema operativo.

Curiosamente, el responsable del archivo manda al usuario cumplidos informes sobre la calidad del archivo, los folios defectuosos, el tiempo de uso del archivo, y muchos datos más. Pero, como buen jefe, el usuario ni sabe de estos informes ni sabe leerlos si no contrata a dos secretarias que sepan traducírselos. Sin esas secretarias (SMART habilitado en BIOS y aplicación de lectura de datos SMART), el archivo se va a la m. y el usuario sólo se entera cuando ya es demasiado tarde.


Esto nos puede pasar a todos, y a alguno ya nos ha pasado. Para evitarlo, sería conveniente tener a esa secretaria trabajando continuamente leyendo los informes del responsable del archivo, y al menor aviso de problema, sustituir el archivo entero, antes de que se pierda información.

Aparte, tener un archivo de seguridad, por duplicado mejor, que guarde la información imprescindible.

La primera secretaria hay que "contratarla" en la BIOS del equipo, si no lo está ya.
La segunda secretaria puede ser *smartmontools*: http://sourceforge.net/projects/smar...urce=directory

Smartmontools te dará un completo informe sobre el disco, y te indicará si es necesario reemplazarlo o no.

*Si es daño lógico* (los datos almacenados corrompidos): Fácil solución

Aquí no hace falta hacer símiles. Programas tipo scandisk (los hay a patadas) te informarán de si hay problemas con los datos. Incluso algunos pueden intentar y conseguir repararlos. Si no, siempre se puede arreglar con un formateo, cuanto a más bajo nivel mejor, y una reinstalación desde cero.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Muchas gracias por esta detallada explicación. He hablado también con mi padre, y me ha dicho que puede ser también un fallo en la fuente de alimentación, ya que con el tiempo que tiene, algún condensador que filtra la corriente puede estar estropeado y la corriente que llega a la placa base, discos duros y demás sería inestable, de ahí el error.

Creo que esta tarde probare el pc con otra fuente que tengo por ahí a ver si funciona bien, y si no... ya ire probando otras cosas. De momento, si es cosa del disco duro, comprare uno de 500GB y ahí copio los archivos del viejo, ya que por ahora puedo acceder a todos los archivos que tengo, aunque de vez en cuando se quede un poco "Colgado"

Saludos

----------


## ceheginero joven

Bueno, ya he probado lo que he comentado de otra fuente de alimentacion... ERA ESO! Mi ordenador llevaba una fuente de 400W con 4 o 5 años de uso, y le he puesto la fuente de el ordenador de mi hermano, que tiene al menos 11 años de uso y es de 250W, y todo funciona perfectamente. Habrá que ir tomando nota para otras ocasiones que me pase a mi, o a cualquiera de los foreros.
Le dejare la fuente a mi padre para que la repare. 

Saludos, y aún así, muchas gracias a Luján por haber intentado ayudarme.

----------


## Luján

La fuente es un fallo que es bastante complicado de encontrar para los informáticos sin conocimientos de electricidad.

Me cuesta creer que el ordenador te vaya bien con una fuente de 250W para placa, micro, dos discos duros y demás que le tengas. O es relativamente antiguo o la fuente está forzada a tope.


Aún así, cuando te reparen la fuente, revisa los discos, pues pueden haber sufrido daños. Los altibajos de tensión no son nada buenos para los componentes de los PCs, y los discos son de los más delicados.

----------

